# Apple Cider Vinegar, how much?



## douglasabee (Nov 1, 2014)

I would like to give my 2 year old dove some apple cider vinegar in his water; I've never gave him any before.

I only have 1 dove, so instead of adding vinegar to a gallon of water, I would like to add a small amount to his water bowl. 

The water dish is around 1 cup bowl. How much should I add to the bowl?

How often should I give him vinegar?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

1 teaspoon per litre/4 cups.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So you can calculate it as per CBL, 1/4 tea spoon to 1 cup 
Well I don't have ACV and so i don't give them, I just calculated as per CBL


----------

